# Tunisian Crochet diamond shape for 8-pointed star/flower/etc.



## tngerene (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi folks! I determined that I would figure out this pattern when I saw the Crochetme.com review of the book "Unexpected Afghans" featuring a Starburst-patterned afghan.
My version might not be *exactly* like the afghan depicted (as far as I know, although I have ordered it, so I'll find out soon enough!). Nevertheless, I'm proud of myself for my diligence in learning this new shape and discovering how to make a fabric out of it. So I'd like to share what I've learned. 
You can probably use a regular crochet hook as long as you're working 16-ish stitches or less in each row.
Row 1: Chain 10. You can chain any multiple of 2 that is, say, 6 or greater. This is because the sets of forwards and returns are about twice as high as they are wide. I hope that makes sense.
Row 2: Tunisian Simple Stitch (TSS) as usual, all the way to the last chain. There should be 10 stitches on the hook.
RATHER THAN chaining one and returning on the row as usual for a square, IMMEDIATELY yo and return through 2 loops or "legs" as the start of the return on the first row. This creates a decrease or narrow carrot shape "^" as you draw together the last 2 legs of the first row.
Continue the TSS return as usual until the end of the row. When you've returned through the last loop, STOP before inserting your hook through the second leg of the previous row as usual. Instead, chain one and insert your hook through the first leg, then continue on the forward pass as usual to create Row 3. This creates an increase, so even though you decreased one before, you've increased one now so you still have 10 loops on your hook.
Repeat these steps until you've completed 5 sets of forwards and returns, or 5 rows of "legs". Each row should have 10 stitches each. Bind off the last row, including EACH leg of the last decreased stitch. You should have a diamond shape.
Rotate your work slightly and continue in Entrelac Tunisian fashion until you have 10 loops on the hook again. Repeat the steps above to create another diamond shape.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

how clever!!, i will try it tonight, I may need help when it comes to finding where to begin the second, third rows, may I pm for this advice


----------



## angiesilcox (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for the tutorial. It always helps when you can see it being done. That is awesome!


----------



## Dakotashivers (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh neat, Tunisian crochet is popping up everywhere it seems. I am having fun with a disrag pattern that is done in wedges and ends up round...thanks!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Great job. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a wonderful tutorial! Thank you so much for it.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

thank you for the pictures as well as written explanation. really helps. i think i might actually be able to do this. my tunisian abilities are (or were) severely limited.

i love stars and circles. this is a great pattern. thanks again.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

It has been awhile since I did the afghan stitch so I may be wrong but that's what this stitch looks like to me. Your inspiration is beautiful. Vique


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is awesome. Thanks for the tutorial as well. Will have to keep this link.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

When I look at your prototype I'm reminded of the sea! I can smell the salt air. I also see an afghan made out of several of these in different colors. Or, if you used very fine crochet thread, a table cloth or runner would be lovely.
Very nice creating on your part.
Johnna


----------



## gmaduck (May 2, 2012)

I see you're online also. What is a TSS Tunisian Simple Stitch? Is it just a single crochet? I just started last week so I am really a novice. Christine


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

The tss is not a single crochet
there are two passes, forward and back that make up one row. to start you make the foundation row which consists of a string of chain stitches in this case it would be 10. then you start a forward pass by inserting your hook into the first chain, yarn over and pull thru leaving the loop on your hook, repeat this across. you can then follow the pictorial or google tunisian simple stitch and watch a video!!


----------



## gmaduck (May 2, 2012)

Wow, thank you. When I've done that stitch I always figured it was a mistake. Great. Now I know a stitch that I've had plenty of practice on!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well done tutorial.

Thanks!


----------



## tngerene (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments and clarifications to one another.  I'm really enjoying working with Tunisian Crochet and am so glad my friend taught me the basic stitch!

Keep calm and crochet on!

Marie


----------



## tngerene (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments and clarification to one another. 

I plan to play around with other Tunisian Crochet "shapes" in the not-too-distant future!

Have fun!


----------



## Eulenmond (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh thankyou verry much for this tutorial, couse I want make a bag with this pattern.A question have I, so sewing the single diamond parts together or crochet together ? thank forward 
sarah


----------



## tngerene (Apr 19, 2012)

It depends what shape you want to make with your diamonds, but if you want to make a star pattern like I did, then you would continue in TSS by simply picking up more loops along the left-hand edge of the diamond so that they are equivalent to the number you started your first diamond with. In my example, this was 10 loops.


----------



## knitwit4me (May 13, 2011)

Hi i am going to have a go at this . if i can get away from my coputor for 5 minuts. thanks for sharing this. Knitwit4me


----------



## knitwit4me (May 13, 2011)

Hi I am very new to tunisian crocheting, but I think it is great how it works out, thank you so much for sharing your diamond shape. I shall be having a go at this , if i can tear myself away from the knitting oaradise site, iam well and truely hooked "ha ha ha" :thumbup:


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

wow brilliant thank you for sharing.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

very nice


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work! Thank you for sharing your work and tutorials!


----------



## Sanju kothari (Aug 29, 2014)

Well explained ! How to use in a round pattern ?


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks! Now I know how to make the diamond shape. I love Tunisian crochet and appreciate learning new ways to use it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for the pattern and the illustrations.


----------



## sandykay65 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have the book that this is in. Havent tried it yet, bit will work on it on my trip this week.


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank-you. That might help diamond pattern that you are using might help me with a 3d crochet pattern I trying to figure.


----------



## kittenangel2001 (Aug 28, 2016)

Tunisian Crochet is the afghan stitch, just named differently nowadays. the other names I know of are Railroad stitch and Tricot stitch from older 1800s and 1900s pattern books.


----------

